# Old tap



## Bob D (Aug 22, 2021)

I was going through a box of old taps I had gotten from my father years ago and came across this one which I thought was interesting.

It's an old Wiley & Russell tap but what is interesting is how they called out the size 6/16-1/32-18. An interesting way to write 11/32-18 for sure. I can't find any information on a 11/32-18 tap just 11/32-32. Maybe it's worth millions and I can retire?


----------



## benmychree (Aug 22, 2021)

I'D GUESS IT MEANS 3/8" MINUS 1/32" - 18.  STRANGE WAY TO DESIGNATE IT, There used to be tap and die sets that were nominal sizes marked plus 1/32"  They were used to thread pump rode and couplings, and used on oversize rods.
I would not think about retirement just yet, based on the tap's value.


----------



## hman (Aug 22, 2021)

Very interesting tap.  Gotta be some interesting history behind it, given the info that @benmychree gave us.  I also noticed that it has an unusually long lead-in taper.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 22, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I'D GUESS IT MEANS 3/8" MINUS 1/32" - 18.  STRANGE WAY TO DESIGNATE IT, There used to be tap and die sets that were nominal sizes marked plus 1/32"  They were used to thread pump rode and couplings, and used on oversize rods.
> I would not think about retirement just yet, based on the tap's value.


Yeah, it took me a couple minutes (far longer than it should have) to figure out what the numbers meant.   Thank you for the information. Still not sure why they would write 6/16. Maybe they had a bunch of extra 6's in stock that they needed to use up?



hman said:


> Very interesting tap.  Gotta be some interesting history behind it, given the info that @benmychree gave us.  I also noticed that it has an unusually long lead-in taper.


I thought is was some type of pipe tap at first but then I got a better look at the top threads.


----------



## brino (Aug 22, 2021)

@Bob D ,

I have never seen that type of designation on a tap.
Thanks for sharing this, I learned something today.

-brino


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 22, 2021)

That IS a strange one .


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Aug 23, 2021)

These are a couple I have, not really clear what they are.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2021)

hman said:


> Very interesting tap.  Gotta be some interesting history behind it, given the info that @benmychree gave us.  I also noticed that it has an unusually long lead-in taper.


Long taper??
I count 21 teeth that are not fully developed. A typical plug tap is what, 3-5? A taper tap is 7ish.
I would say that is a rare bird in these times.
Bob, I don't know, you may want to start looking for a second home somewhere!!
Retirement may be right around the corner.


----------

